# Une touche du clavier s'est cassée :(



## 2Bad (18 Mars 2003)

Bonjour

Mon IBook, que j'ai acheté en novembre, s'est fait mal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En effet, j'ai fais tomber par erreur un gros volume (un gros livre) sur le clavier et la touche a gauche du "L" sur un clavier Suisse-romand, le "é ö" est cassée.
J'ai essayé de la remettre, mais c'est pas possible car c'est un petit bout de plastique qui s'est cassé.
Bon, c'est pas a la mort, je peux encore utiliser la touche en appuyant sur le truc en caoutchouc et c'est pas la touche indispensable... Mais ca fait vraiment moche...

Je ne dispose plus du Apple Care mais par contre la garantie est encore en cours. Que dois-je faire?

On peut acheter juste une touche? Je dois commander un nouveau clavier? Combien ca coute? Est-ce qu'un revendeur Apple peut s'occuper de ca ou je dois voir ca avec le Apple Store?

Ah... ma maladresse m'enerve vraiment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2Bad


----------



## Onra (18 Mars 2003)

Too bad...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oups, c'est pas drôle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi aussi j'ai cassé un pied de mon iBook récemment mais il n'est pas sous grantie comme le tien. Je te conseille d'appeler le SAV, tu verras bien ce qu'il te diront !


----------



## 406 (18 Mars 2003)

trouve un voisin qui a le même en apple care et change le. je pense pas qu'il y ai un numero de série sur le clavier, non ?


----------



## 2Bad (19 Mars 2003)

Ouais... je vais appeler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'instant, je suis a l'etranger... je rentre dans 2 semaines.
Malheureusement, je ne connais personne d'autre qui a Apple Care avec son IBook (Ils ont tous achete chez Manor)


2Bad


----------



## 2Bad (12 Avril 2003)

C'est n'importe quoi... après m'avoir fait patienter pendant 30 minutes... ils m'ont dit qu'il ne réparait pas seulement la touche mais tout le clavier... alors comme je ne bénéficie plus du Apple Care, je dois m'acheter un clavier en entier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2Bad


----------

